# Smoked Green chilies?



## akdutchguy (Aug 12, 2017)

I just got some hatch chilies and was thinking about smoking them. Has anybody done this? A  couple questions I had:
Skin on or off? 
What temp? 
Best wood? I was thinking pecan
Will be canning them when I'm done. 
Any pointers.?
Thanks
Jason


----------

